# Trying to bond with a rescued budgie



## chingu (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the budgie world (I'm sorry if I make any spelling mistakes as english is not my first language)

Two days ago I found a lost budgie near my workplace. He seemed lost and very puffy. I asked around and no one had lost a bird in the houses around, so after a lot of tries I managed to hold him and I took him to the vet. The vet told me he was an adult male, and he was quite underweight, probably had been lost for quite some days. She (the vet) gave me some nutritional supplement to give him (apart from his regular food of course) since he is underweight.
I took him with me and since I haven't found anyone in the area looking for a budgie I decided to adopt him and name him Chingu (which means "friend" in korean)

I've never lived with a bird before, so I've been doing a lot of research and learning a lot through many pages (including this forum)
He is very very shy, so I'm not sure he had much socialization with humans before.
I've been reading about taming and bonding, and so far I've been readinn stories to him, singing and just talking, around 4 times a day, at a safe distance from his cage

The big problem to this whole process is that I have to give him his supplement twice a day with an oral syringe, which means I have to grab him, and of course, he hates it.

On one hand he has been recovering, and looks more healthy than two days ago, but of course, as gentle and comforting as I try to be, he doesn't trust me at all because twice a day I have to hold him against his will.

My question is, will he be able to forgive me after I am through with giving him supplements? Will I be able to tame and bond this new budgie? What should I do? I'm not expecting him to be super close to me or anything (as much as I would like to) but I just want to create a space where he feels comfortable and happy.

Thanks in advance for all your replies, Chingu and me appreciate it a lot


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing the bird. In time he will get over your handling of him, however you cannot be sure with any bird how much of a bond you will be able to establish. With Chingu you have no idea what he has been through in his life up until now that may have conditioned him to act in certain ways, he has to learn to trust you but right now you must do what is necessary to get him healthy. It takes a lot of time and patience to get a bird to trust you and be comfortable, don't give up. There is another member of the forum that is taming a stray bird that flew into her home you might find it interesting Trying to tame Pepe


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Thank you so much for rescuing Chingu and giving him a safe and loving home! 💜 💜

Once Chingu has finished his supplements and has had some time to settle into his new environment, he can definitely learn to trust you.
It will take Time and Patience on your part but will be well worth the effort.

For now, to help build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day.
Always talk to him calmly and reassuringly when you have to catch him to give him the supplements. 
How many more days do you have to administer them to him?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody and FaeryBee have given you excellent advice! Best wishes for Chingu and I’m so glad you rescued him! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes!

Cheers! 👋


----------



## chingu (Sep 4, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> Thank you so much for rescuing Chingu and giving him a safe and loving home! 💜 💜
> 
> ...


Well the vet said I should give the supplements for like a month but it seems a little excessive from my point of view. He has a vet checkup on the 13th of this month, so I hope he will be ok by then. I will ask the vet if I could then put the supplements in his water or food or something.

Thanks everyone for your replies and ecouragements! I will update on our progress


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent!
Best wishes!! 💜 💜 *


----------

